# Anyone want to meet up?



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Ladies

I've been using FF since I began my journey and have found it such a brilliant source of support and comfort, especially during the particularly rubbish parts of the process!!

Reading some of your postings I've got the impression that some of you meet to offer each other support in person? 

If there are any ladies on here who are having treatment at Bourn Hall in Cambridge (where I am) or any of the clinics in the East Midlands who'd like to meet up, then that would be brilliant 

Apologies if this isn't the purpose of the site - virtual support is amazing but sometimes having a good chat over a cuppa is just as effective 

Michelle xx


----------

